# is Valvoline Maxlife good for the 740



## Benz is Better (Dec 14, 2009)

mine has 75k miles and has a head gasgit problem, so will maxlife harm it or is it good?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

it would be ok if its a synthetic, imo. i personally woudnt use anything but a synthetic in these engines. but answer to your question, no, it wont hurt it. just make sure its synthetic. 

what kind of head gasket problem are you talking about. get it fixed asap!


----------

